

Ask HN: iPhone button - email friend - climber

Hi!<p>I'm writing an iPhone app. Everything's done, except for wanting to add in a button where when the user clicks it, it'll pop up the iPhone / iPod touch email client (with a pre-written message) so the user can just click send to send it.<p>How can I do this?<p>Thanks!
======
physcab
There might be something here: <http://www.appsamuck.com/>

